# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Πιθανές διακοπές στο δίκτυο

## drid

Λογω αναβάθμισης του εξοπλισμού του δικτύου κορμού του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας αναμένονται διακοπές στην πρόσβαση του site το Σάββατο 15/11/03 απο τις 17:00 - 21:00

----------

